# Sun Moutain 2012 H2NO Stand Bag



## stevelev (Sep 2, 2012)

The Sun Mountain Bag is well thought out, well manufactured and light enough to use all year round.

Design of the Bag 8/10.  
This could easily have been a straight 10, the pockets are large, all waterproof and well laid out. The drinks, food and ball pockets are easy to access whilst wearing the bag. The colour scheme is great with several to choose from. The legs are robust and come out with ease and provide a stable platform. Improvements could be made to the hood which would guarantee it is waterproof.

Comfort 6/10. 
The padding is very poor and the strap design has a lot of room for improvement. Like most of the golf bag manufacturers they could learn a lot from Rucksack manufacturers to improve the strap design to ensure the padding remains on the outer edge where the load pressure is greatest on the wearer. The bottom anchor points of the straps are too close to the upper anchor points which cause the webbing to rub against the wearers body whilst walking. Also the lumbar padding is very thin which should really be doubled up.

Waterproof claims 9/10.
Aside of the hood design the bag has fully taped seams and coated fabric. The zips are also designed to be waterproof. All the above aside of the hood stood up to the manufacturers claims, and the hood only let in a small amount of rain which ran in though anchor point cut outs.

Over all. 9/10
A definite bag to look at if you play throughout the autumn and winter. It will reduce the need for additional weather protection for your bag and enables you to play even when trolley bans are in place without worrying about keeping your clubs dry.  I'm glad HID bought it for me and would recommend putting it on your Xmas/ Birthday list.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anybody else on the forum have one of these, and how do they rate them?


----------



## fat-tiger (Sep 11, 2012)

i have one in black, 

had it since around march time, have found if you put to much stuff in pockets when raining  water will get in throught the zip, also no mine is starting to show signs or wear and tear, esp near wear theres extra protection around the zips  like a fading, but maybe thats cos min is black, only other thing is the stand doesnt retract soon as you lift the bag up ,more often then not you have to kick the legs in ,
apart from that really good bag, plenty of room and plenty of pockets


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 23, 2012)

I just got the 2011 design, 

I don't like the 2012 design for 2 reasons
1) I don't like the big h2no branding - looks chavy
1) I don't like the 4 way devider - the 11 design has a 6 way


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 23, 2012)

Thinking of getting 1 this week to replace my heavy Nike bag. Cant decide between this and the Mizuno WP bag. I'd have to try and find last years model with the 6 way divider though. Whats club chatter like in these as at the moment I sound like the marching band walking down the fairway.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 23, 2012)

Prob not gonna help but I got a deal and half on mine.

Bag Rrp 149.00
Brolly Rrp 39.00
Doz balls Rrp 34.95

My price Â£90.00 :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have one, and reviewed it on here. 

Mine broke, and has been replaced under warranty. One of the grab handles at the top snapped off.


----------



## moogie (Sep 23, 2012)

This could be a decent and Cheaper alternative.....?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190662958070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Possibly (???)  same bag.........different Branding


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks very close!


----------



## One Planer (Sep 23, 2012)

I have one and love it! Brought it off Beach Golfer on here.

I like pretty much every aspect of the bag. Plenty of pockets and space. Nice big top divider. I like the firm feel of the straps. Like I said, love it.

It feels much more stable when walking too. My previous Mizzy bag, although nice, didn't feel stable when walking and the clubs clattered something awful.

Best thing for me is the waterproof nature of the bag, especially with our summers


----------

